# problem heat pressing vinyl to 100% cotton shirt's or pants



## zeric (Apr 15, 2009)

Hello guys,

altough this is my first post, I've been around gathering information for some months now.

I'm trying to heat press my vinyl to 100% cotton shirts or pants but the result it's always the same. The vinyl goes oves the fabric but not INTO the fabric.

I've been offered other shirts pressed with the same process and the vinyl is 'inside' the cotton. just like both blended. My try outs only leave me with a shirt (or pants) with vinyl 'glued' over it. 

It stucks anyway. I've wached them many times and the vinyl doesn't come out. But the result is NOT what I'm looking for.

Do you guys have any suggestion on how can I get the vinyl into the shirts (or pants)? 

I'm using:
cutter: GRAPHTEC CE5000-60;
heat-press: PROMASHIRT "TS-4050ME"
vinyl: PROMAFLEX PVC and PROMAFLEX PU

Have already tried:
- temperatures range from 150ºC to 175ºC;
- time: 12s to 20s
- pressure: medium to hard

thanks in advance


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ok when it comes to vinyl it will only cover that is what it was made for ..

Now you can get vinyl to feel soft and look nice but you need to get samples and check it with each other. Then find what you like there is lot of vinyl for t-shirts out there just get samples

You can get samples from the vernders on the left that will send them out cheap..


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

as far as I know...NO vinyl is 'inside' the material. It is always on top of the garment..it is not like sublimation where the ink is turned to a gas and it bonds to the garment. As David says..you get a different feel with different vinyl...you will just have to find one that has the hand you are looking for


----------



## Dunkelheit (Jul 29, 2009)

Charles 95405 is right. You can't get vinyl "inside" the shirt.

However, there is some vinyls which are thinner then the others. For example Poli-Flex 400 series has some quite thin vinyls. Depending of course which color you're using, Poli-flex 400 series blue, green, red and grey are quite thin. I've tried all of them on quite thin(ish) t-shirts on 160 - 165C for about 20 sec. and they came out perfect. It looks after press like it is "inside".

Dunkelheit


----------



## zeric (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks guys.

What I mean by vinyl inside the shirt is that,after the vinyl is pressed, the stripes of the cotton shirt -or pants - can be well noticed over the vinyl.

Have recently discovered that I've' done some dumb things like, insted os increase the preassure, lower it, when I though I was increasing it...

But even with low pressure, find out that after 3, 20 second presses, I got almost the result I was looking for. Will increase pressure today and gite it some more tests.

I'll post my experience here.

Any of you huys know where to get the type of vinyl that looks weared out? I've seen some new Shirts that look like they where old shirts because of the vinyl. Apart of looking old, it's all ripped out, filled with cracks, and the Shirts become real cool.

As for the Poli-flex 400 I will give it a try. but so far I just can find it in new zeland or thailand. not in europe.


----------

